# A Good Home



## Rick07 (Dec 7, 2002)

I would love to give a feral or homer pigeon a new home. Of course I would take in other breeds but the homer and feral pigeons are my peferred breeds. Thanks


----------



## slugmonkey (Nov 10, 2003)

Rick try to find a racing club in your area many times at the end of race season club fliers are looking to get rid of some of their team that didnt do as well as they expected


----------



## Rick07 (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks, but i dont think there are any around my area. Thanks


----------



## Rick07 (Dec 7, 2002)

Just bumping my ol msg up!! 

HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT THANKSGIVING(Dankfest)


----------

